# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Tintelend/brandend gevoel op diverse plaatsen

## janniehofland

Beste mensen,
wie kan mij vertellen wat ik heb?

ik heb pijn bij mijn schouderbladen, niet echt spierpijn, maar wel een vreemde pijn. later begon de pijn te veranderen in een branderig gevoel met een tinteling. die tintelingen heb ik op andere plaatsen. o.a. onder de oksel/aan de achterkant, bovenarmen, onderarmen, soms bovenbeen en ter hoogte van de knie.

van de huisarts kreeg ik diclofenac, dat vermindert de pijn, maar nu ik dat niet meer slik is alles er weer.

ik heb al gezocht op internet, maar kom er niet uit.

het tintelen is alsof je jeuk hebt onder de huid, of alsof je in een mierennest zit en alles loopt over je heen.

ik hoop dat iemand dit herkent en mij verder kan kelpen.

vriendelijke groet,
Jannie Hofland

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Jannie,
Ja herkenbaar. Mogelijk zit je "vast". Ik ben van deze vervelende klachten afgekomen bij de chiropractor. Als er botten niet goed op z'n plek zitten dan geeft dit irirtatie dat kan resulteren in pijn en tintelingen. Botten drukken dan tegen zenuwen en spieren. Je spieren raken verzuurd en kunnen dan (stralings)pijn en tintelingen geven.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat tintelend gevoel kan wijzen op beknelde zenuwen of geïriteerde zenuwen.. ik zou verder onderzoek aanvragen!

----------


## janniehofland

Tot zover bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik moet morgen gaan bloedprikken voor het e.e.a.
zodra ik meer weet horen jullie van mij.

gr. Jannie

----------


## janniehofland

Hier ben ik weer, voor even. In mijn bloed is niets gevonden dat er niet in hoort, nu schrifjt de huisazrts een verwijsbrief voor de neuroloog.

Afwachten maar, 28 april heb ik een afspraak.
gr. Jannie

----------

